# getting a codice fiscale from France?



## Emmawhite22 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello everyone! I've posted here before about my husband's and my plan to move to Italy. I'm American, he's French; we're married and living in Paris.
So the move is set for the end of August (working/traveling this summer so it has to be). He is a free lance journalist without a contract. I have been hired by a reputable international school in Rome. They sent me my contract to sign and are asking for my codice fiscale, etc.
Is this something that I can get while a resident in Paris? I know that documents can take a while in Italy, so I'm eager to get as much done as possible before I leave. I've found a slightly sketchy website where it looks like you can automatically generate your codice fiscale Comuni.it - Servizi e Strumenti per la Pubblica Amministrazione, il Cittadino e gli Enti Locali thoughts?

Any info on this would be helpful, thanks!

Emma


----------



## Emmawhite22 (Nov 22, 2007)

I guess as a side note; could I pop down to Italy in the next month on a trip and get my codice fiscale that way? I've heard you don't need to prove your residency, you just go to an office. . .


----------



## eleytheria (Nov 11, 2011)

AFAIK the Codice Fiscale is the equivalent of the code that you have on your Carte Vitale. They are both generated in a similar way (genre, birthdate and birth place) but they have a slightly different purposes. 

The website you have found is nothing illegal as the Codice Fiscale or the Carte Verte's codes are generated starting from your personal data.

It is pretty normal that you do not have a CF, you employer should know this and usually they use a temporary one that will be changed once you'll get the card from the Amministrazione Pubblica (BTW they did the same with me in France when I did not have the N° Securité Sociale yet). Just tell your employer that you do not have it yet.


----------



## eleytheria (Nov 11, 2011)

Emmawhite22 said:


> I guess as a side note; could I pop down to Italy in the next month on a trip and get my codice fiscale that way? I've heard you don't need to prove your residency, you just go to an office. . .


I cannot post links yet so google "richiedere codice fiscale" and the second link to the agenziadelleentrate webiste you'll find the instructions in Bureaucratic Language on what to do. There is even a Broken English Version where they try to explain it to foreigners. Either way it is unclear.


----------

